

CL-ZMQ: Common Lisp ZeroMQ Binding - espeed
http://codemore.org/cl-zmq.html

======
espeed
ZeroMQ bindings bring message-passing concurrency to any language
(<http://zguide.zeromq.org/page:all#Multithreading-with-MQ>), a la Erlang and
Go.

~~~
espeed
Example: <http://zguide.zeromq.org/page:all#Divide-and-Conquer>

------
mcn
I'm looking forward to playing with this.

If you run into the following while installing:

"Unknown Grovel syntax: CFFI-GROVEL::BITFIELD"

You may need to download the git version of CFFI[1]. The 0.10.6 CFFI release
doesn't have bitfield grovel support.

[1] <http://common-lisp.net/gitweb?p=projects/cffi/cffi.git>

I hit the above bug using what I believe was the latest quicklisp distributed
version of CFFI.

Edit: Point to the official CFFI git instead of a fork and a patch.

~~~
galdor
Hi,

The bitfield patch was merged in the official CFFI repository eight months ago
([http://common-
lisp.net/gitweb?p=projects/cffi/cffi.git;a=com...](http://common-
lisp.net/gitweb?p=projects/cffi/cffi.git;a=commit;h=8a267d352a673d24959b954505df16d21072b6f3;js=1))

I have no idea why quicklisp isn't more up-to-date. If you need recent
systems, I recommend managing your own set of libraries. Personally I have a
"site-lisp" git repository where I include all the systems I use. This is
really useful when I need to try bleeding-edge patches.

Edit: I updated <http://codemore.org/cl-zmq.html> to document this problem.

~~~
mcn
Thanks for the quick response, and thanks for adding the note to the
documentation.

(As to the quicklisp version being a bit stale, it looks like the last CFFI
tagged release is 13 months old. I updated my above post to point to the
official git repository.)

------
pjscott
Looks like a pleasant, sane API:

[https://github.com/galdor/cl-
zmq/blob/master/examples/offici...](https://github.com/galdor/cl-
zmq/blob/master/examples/official-benchmarks.lisp)

And the rest of the code is of similarly high quality. Very nice!

